# Damnit Jim, I'm a Doctor, not a lump of clay!



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

still being roughed out, but looking good so far. Next in line for the replacement heads.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes indeed!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a very good likeness of McCoy.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

He's even got the "He's dead, Jim" expression on his face...this is excellent!


Ben


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

O.K., I'm the dumb one in the group. Replacement head for what? AMT?

hal9001-


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> O.K., I'm the dumb one in the group. Replacement head for what? AMT?
> 
> hal9001-


Yup. Already did kirk. I'm doing scotty after McCoy.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice work! Deforest Kelley was a master of expression and your capture is perfect.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

chasd25 said:


> Yup. Already did kirk. I'm doing scotty after McCoy.


Damnit Jim, I'm not a mind reader, where are you? I'd like to see Kirks's head! If you've got pics of course.

Too bad you can't give Kirk a new chest too!! :lol:

Looks great by the way...really great.

hal9001-


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Now if they can make replacement hands. The hands on the amt kits are AWFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Damnit Jim, I'm not a mind reader, where are you? I'd like to see Kirks's head! If you've got pics of course.
> 
> Too bad you can't give Kirk a new chest too!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

You can see the Kirk thread here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=339318


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Will there be a Spock soon?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know what the AMT head looks like but that one is definitely spot on. I do know they were notoriously bad so I am betting this will make a big step up for the likeness.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

apls said:


> Will there be a Spock soon?


depends on your definition of "soon" :tongue:

Likely before the end of the year "soon" but not in the next few months "soon".

Scotty is next (very soon after McCoy), then Spock, and there's a few surprises in store for Spock


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> I don't know what the AMT head looks like but that one is definitely spot on. I do know they were notoriously bad so I am betting this will make a big step up for the likeness.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

chasd25 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You can see the Kirk thread here:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=339318


Yeah Joe, I think that looks, what? A thousand times better!!! Can't wait to see the others.

_YOU_, are a master sculptor Sir. :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

chasd25 said:


> ...and there's a few surprises in store for Spock


As long as one of those surprises is a replacement head that _looks_ like Leonard Nimoy as Spock, I'm in.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> As long as one of those surprises is a replacement head that _looks_ like Leonard Nimoy as Spock, I'm in.


LOL!

Should have finished pics next week, and some preliminary pics of Scotty.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, Just received my McCoy and Scott kits today. I already had Kirk and Spock.
Thanks for the replacement Kirk head Charlie, it's way better than the lame kit head. I'm looking forward to the others, but the standard Spock head isn't bad at all. You've got my curiosity up to see what Joe does with the Spock head. :thumbsup: My Spock is ready for paint, but I think I'll wait to see what Joe's Spock looks like before moving forward.

Here's a good paintup of the stock AMT Spock head done by Paul Burnett.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Fascinating!*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

What's the latest news?

hal9001-


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> What's the latest news?
> 
> hal9001-


Nothing new, still in progress. Scotty is underway as well.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

McCoy and Scotty. $15 shipped for one, $27 shipped for both. $30 shipped for a head & vinyl kit ( I have a limited # of vinyls), or $50 + Shipping for both vinyls, and both heads.

Charlie


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Looks like Newt Gingrich.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

You know, another improvement these kits need are better detailed , in scale Phasers , Tricorders ( Spock and McCoy) , and communicators. Bueller.....Bueller. Anyone......Anyone !


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> You know, another improvement these kits need are better detailed , in scale Phasers , Tricorders ( Spock and McCoy) , and communicators. Bueller.....Bueller. Anyone......Anyone !


I'm just doing the heads!

Posted new pics of the Scotty head in the other thread.

Charlie


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I will order Dr. Mc Coys' head first. What is the postage? It looks like the head will be more in scale to the body, thus making the hands look right.


----------



## resinman (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks on the money Charlie excellent likeness.:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

apls said:


> I will order Dr. Mc Coys' head first. What is the postage? It looks like the head will be more in scale to the body, thus making the hands look right.


Cost is $15 shipped in the USA for one head, $27 shipped for two heads.

Send me a PM if interested!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

resinman said:


> Looks on the money Charlie excellent likeness.:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Shipped out 5 sets this week so far, more going out today. All going in order of payment received.

I've got 3 Scotty, and 4 McCoy combos left!


----------

